# Multi-track trouble using Korg Triton VST...



## Topographic4001 (Feb 2, 2020)

Ok, I've never used Korg gear before, so I think that's what my trouble is here. I'm quite used to multichannel vst's though. Omnisphere, East West PLAY, SampleTank, Kontakt - these all make sense to me. Triton however, is another matter. I know it only has 8 channels, but I can't get it to receive on all of those channels. I know you have to have it in Combi Mode. I can see that it loads up several different sounds per Combi choice. Unfortunately, I can't seem to instruct instruments to be on all 8 MIDI channels. I want to use it like I use Omnisphere' where you open up 8 MIDI channels in your DAW and load up 8 different sounds with corresponding MIDI channels in Omnisphere and there ya go'. At present with Triton VST, I've loaded this Combi patch called Drumfest. All of it's 8 MIDI channels work except 2 and 3 for some reason. No matter what program sounds I insert on those two channels, there is no sound. When I load different Combi's.. those MIDI channels now play their sounds. What is that ! Why can't I pick any Combi and choose any MIDI channel that I want' to insert any program ?


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 3, 2020)

There is a tab in the Combi settings page named "zones"..different channels can have different playable ranges so you may not hear them where you're playing. In the midi tab, you can set the channels, and the little triangle next to the inst name lets you load other sounds.
In the menu tab on top, you can choose "initialize", which gives you a clean slate to work from..


----------



## Topographic4001 (Feb 3, 2020)

Ah ! The initialize is what I need then. Yeah, I found out about the zones and how they do-what-they-do' yesterday. Thank you. One last question: Is there a way to remap these Korg drum kits to standard general MIDI map ? These drum sounds are all over the keyboard in strange places.


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 3, 2020)

If you browse Programs and choose GM there's a GM drum bank if you scroll to the end..there are several kits GM mapped..Besides that, I don't know how to do custom drum setups..


----------

